# Bluewater December



## Whiteknuckle (Dec 22, 2007)

I am located in Pensacola and am looking to get into some Tuna, Wahoo next week. I am new to winter fishing blue water in the gulf and am curious if there are any recommendations on locations and techniques to land a few decent fish. I had pretty good luck this summer, but weather and time have put me in the docks for a couple months.

Thanks for any info....


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the rigs and watch your bottom machine until you find em. Then start chunkin pogies.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

chunk pogies, blackfin, skipjack tuna, and bonita at the rigs. try some diamond jigging at night. kite fish if you have one but most people dont. put a live hardtail out or mullet. hope you tear em up! good luck!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

plenty of tuna at the rigs. subscribe to hilton's offshore to find out exactly where. kite fishin for em' is so much fun, PM me for help if you're not familiar with it. try the smaller platforms NW of petronis and the double yeller rig for some hooters.


----------

